
Apple reportedly under investigation by SEC and DOJ for phone slowdown - dingdongding
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/30/apple-reportedly-under-investigation-by-sec-and-doj-for-phone-slowdown/?ncid=rss&utm_source=tcfbpage&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
dingdongding
Hopefully this will lead to some regulations pertaining to Planned
Obsolescence like in France.

